#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  What is the thermal expansion coefficient for oil?

## salem001

Dear Friends
after best regard

I ask to help me  answer the following questions, and thank you very much for your help>


What is the thermal expansion coefficient for oil?
what is the formula for it?
And if possible to set an example



Thanks for the help

salem001See More: What is the thermal expansion coefficient for oil?

----------


## carlo.stenali

that depends from oil composition, 
for example API for oils with (API) gravity in the range 15 to 35 gives a coefficient of expansion of about 0.0004 per degree F

for a more accurate estimate you can characterize the oil (i.e. define pseudocomponents) and then use a EOS for calculating the derivatives of volume vs. temperature and pressure, see
'http://www.egpet.net/vb/threads/27092-Excel-library-for-process-calc-s-including-distillation'

----------

